# Please help ID this bike



## EDDIE PRYOR (Jan 26, 2022)

Anyone out there know what this frame really is. I picked this up years ago and did a restoration on it. These are the parts that were with it. Thanks


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 26, 2022)

It reminds me a bit of this Marion bicycle. But the bottom crank housing is different, as well as the rear dropout.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1899-1902-marion-bicycle-co-aetna-original-paint.158208/


----------



## locomotion (Jan 26, 2022)

EDDIE PRYOR said:


> Anyone out there know what this frame really is. I picked this up years ago and did a restoration on it. These are the parts that were with it. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1557128
> 
> ...



I own a few Crown bikes, and the frame build characteristics do not match
but other than the head badge/frame, sorry I can't help to pinpoint what your bike is
your bike looks good, must be a fun rider


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 26, 2022)

Is the prominent feature referred to as a three crown; not related to Crown model, (not until 1902)? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1900-melvin-coaster-3-crown-frame-id.194278/


----------



## locomotion (Jan 26, 2022)

look pretty close to the Melvin frame other than that fancy lug work


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 26, 2022)

I have a tiny bike that is a 3 crown. I think they are still a bit different. I dont know the make of mine. I think the wheelset was replaced in the 1920s.


----------



## Ricker (Jan 26, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 618783



Looks like a Napolean


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 26, 2022)

Crown Cycle Company was founded July 02, 1895 in LaPorte IN and made the Crown and Cyrus Bicycles.
October 1897 John Lonn & Sons purchased Crown Cycle Company.
October 1899 the makers of Crown, Adlake and America Bicycles combined into one company called the Great Western Manufacturing Company in an effort to fight the American Bicycle Company Trust.
September 1902 the Sherman and Manson Cycle Companies merge with Great Western.
Great Western sold the Crown Bicycle at least into the 1920's.

Richard Peglow in Indiana is a Crown Bicycle collector and historian. His email is crowncycles@att.net and he also has a Facebook Page called _Crown Bicycles/Great Western Mfg. La Porte, Indiana. _He should be able to confirm if this is a Crown and if so, what year.

July 2, 1895:




July 3, 1895:




October 19, 1897:




October 8, 1899:




October 13, 1899:




November 7, 1899:




November 9, 1899:




November 30, 1899:







September 9, 1902:




September 11, 1902:




September 11, 1902:




January 22, 1910:




November 24, 1912:







December 6, 1916:




1923:





LaPorte Historical Society:


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR (Feb 24, 2022)

Been away for a bit. 
Thanks for  all the info on my bike. You guys are the best.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 24, 2022)

*@volksboy57 

Your tiny machine may be a 
Great Western - built.  It does
sport a Fauber ring ... as were
known on Great Westerns.

But, WOW !! ... how tiny your
machine must be ... that's a 20-T
ring placed on it ... and that ring
looks gi-gro-tus !!

Diggin' it .....

patric




*


----------



## locomotion (Feb 24, 2022)

Jeff (@Blue Streak ) sent me this image of a Manson this week
looks similar in build construction, except for the drop outs


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 25, 2022)

hoofhearted said:


> *@volksboy57
> 
> Your tiny machine may be a
> Great Western - built.  It does
> ...







@hoofhearted  Thanks for the info Patric! Yes, it is a very tiny bike!


----------

